
John McAfee for President - ca98am79
http://www.bealibertarian.com/
======
yolesaber
This is parody, right?

"He's been a part of the technological revolution that has proven how an
industry free from government regulation can flourish."

You mean the revolution that was literally started by the government thanks to
its funding? You mean the revolution that was partially made possible thanks
to the government's intervention in Microsoft's monopoly?

Funny how most libertarians I know are white dudes who have made their money
in software from the safety of their homes. Maybe if they traveled around the
world and saw what real stateless (or weak states) were like, they'd be
singing a different tune.

~~~
ca98am79
It is real - from wikipedia:

> On September 8, 2015, McAfee announced that he would seek the office of
> President of the United States in the 2016 presidential election, as the
> candidate of a newly formed political party called the Cyber Party

